# What would be your dream musical setup in your home?



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

The title pretty much says everything. What would be your dream musical setup in your home? What instruments would you have (guitars of course but what else?). A nice stereo? What ever you can think of. This question comes to mind because I am 18 now and soon going into college, and i started thinking what my home would look like in the future.... more specifically for music. My house would have the basement lined up with guitars on the walls (my pride being the ESP Eclipse II, with a Mesa Mark V or a triple rectifier ... electric and acoustic alike(and a few basses).I would also want a grand piano and a drumset  I would also have a vinyl collection displayed on another wall with a record player and a stereo system (with cd as well). I'd also try and find a juke box because there freaking sweet.

So, what would be your dream musical setup; or are you living it now?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For my private lesson business, and for my band and my own use:

A room about the size of a large 4 - 6 car garage or medium size barn, 
above ground for lots of natural light, 
cathedral ceiling, 
sound-proofed, 
lots of leather furniture, 
in-floor heating, 
basement storage with a dumb-waiter lift, 
double width shipping door on a separate entrance, 
reception area, 
rural location, 
hardwood floor with some area rugs, 
climate controlled, 
shelving and file cabinets, 
big screen TV and high end audio, 
PA system, 
small stage, 
desk and recording console, 
instrument racks, 
grand piano and organ, 
other keyboards, 
amps, 
stands galore, 
drum kits, 
computers, 
electronica (rack systems),
shop/set-up area or room, 
washroom(s), 
outdoor patio area suitable for practice and lessons,

I'm sure I can dream up more...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> For my private lesson business, and for my band and my own use:
> 
> A room about the size of a large 4 - 6 car garage or medium size barn,
> above ground for lots of natural light,
> ...



Um, yeah you forgot the walkout with garage door... :bow:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Mooh........you just described my current set up...........except I'm missing just about everything you mentioned.............lol.............TV is a 12"..........area rugs on cement.............unsealed cargo door...........storage upstairs...............lousy oil heating...............poor lighting........................did I mention the pastoral location...........lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Mooh........you just described my current set up...........except I'm missing just about everything you mentioned.............lol.............TV is a 12"..........area rugs on cement.............unsealed cargo door...........storage upstairs...............lousy oil heating...............poor lighting........................did I mention the pastoral location...........lol


Riff...your set up makes up for it a million times over when you factor in the "mojo" . 

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> For my private lesson business, and for my band and my own use:
> 
> A room about the size of a large 4 - 6 car garage or medium size barn,
> above ground for lots of natural light,
> ...


We don't get a Beer fridge..... I am going to Riff's house.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The kitchenette. How did I miss that? It's in my plans (should I ever win a lottery). Even my current studio has a small fridge.

An attached loading garage would be nice, connected to the studio by the aforementioned double doors. It would allow covered and heated loading, as well as a place for the band motorhome.

I won't forget plants, acoustic panels, art, and a fireplace.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> For my private lesson business, and for my band and my own use:
> 
> A room about the size of a large 4 - 6 car garage or medium size barn,
> above ground for lots of natural light,
> ...


In addition to this list, and the additions made since, I would like to add, a harpsichord.

If I had the cash, and the space (or if I had the cash I could make the space) I would own a harpsichord.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

A sound proofed basement studio set up with:

-Iso booths
-recording booth (with full ProTools rig)
-wall of amps (Vox AC30, Fender Deluxe Reverb, some kind of Marshall, etc.)
-rack gear (effects, etc.)
-guitars (a strat, a tele, a Les Paul, a semi-hollow, a 7 string, etc.)
-basses (Jazz bass, 6 string bass)
-bass amps
-a Hammond organ
-a digital piano / synth
-a nice and simple drum kit with double kick
-a small PA
-a pool table
-a beer fridge
-a nice surround sound stereo
-micro wave
-big screen TV with a couple of game consoles and a blu-ray disc player
-lots of mojo, incense, dim lighting, posters, cool wall paper, etc.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

noobcake said:


> A sound proofed basement studio set up with:
> 
> -
> -big screen TV with a couple of game consoles and a blu-ray disc player
> -lots of mojo, incense, dim lighting, posters, cool wall paper, etc.


Huh... you need to game? Won't you be too busy making music? 

I have an extra box of mojo left over from my last project ... going cheap 9kkhhd


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Huh... you need to game? Won't you be too busy making music?
> 
> I have an extra box of mojo left over from my last project ... going cheap 9kkhhd


Never been a gamer...ever...I just don't get it. But to each their own.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Besides all that other junk I mentioned, there would have to be some sort of equiped private practice/warm-up room....and maybe a loft with bedrooms.

Frankly I'd settle for a double garage to house what I have now. My current studio is two rooms, one 12'9" x 10'9", the other 8'6" x 7"6", joined by an open doorway. This summer I'm relocating it to another room of the house that is 12' x 22', so I'll gain some square footage, but it's still a long way from my dreams.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I seem to have lots of gear when I take inventory but it's spread out. PA and one organ at the bar. I don't have any isolation booths etc and seems that there is ALWAYS somebody home ( sick from school etc) so I am finding it hard to sneak any time in. Working at home you can sneak sometime in if it's set up. 

When it warms up I am supposed to my moving into a church and do a little project with a sax player that has some drums and more gear. It should be fun to see if the natural reverb is going to work. I wonder how a logging truck going by will effect things ha ha ...


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

shoretyus......that church gig sounds interesting....hopefully high ceilings....should have some chill down the spine type sounds happening........is it kosher to have a beer fridge in a church...lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ....is it kosher to have a beer fridge in a church...lol


This is my vote for one of "post of the year" awards.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine... about a 6 car size shop with a studio over top. Natural scenery from all the windows. Balcony. Wood all over the walls and ceiling. Some wall hangings (tapistries). All kinds of guitars(strats, teles, pauls, PRS, Danos, Yamaha, Ibanez, Carvin, custom, etc.) and amps (lots tube amps, Fender, Dumble, Trinity, Marshall, Orange yummie!). A seperate control room (equipped with a 24 track and all the goodies) and a kitchenette. Some movable isolation walls. It also must have a guitar chord poster on the wall! lol.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I imagine my layout a lot.

It would probably be in the basement, on the far end of the house (the opposite side of the ladies photo studio/sewing room yeah). The basic idea would be to have it setup and ready for jams for whomever was there at the time.

So in the middle we'd have the drum kit, all set up with snare, kick pedal, cymbals, but my god keep those sticks locked up in a special cabinet behind it - "no drummers allowed." That's better.
Next to that would be the bass stack, with floor pedals and the bass stand (I only have 7). Stool for tired and cranky bass players.

Next to that will be the keyboard and PC station. Here's where the synth is setup, with it's own amp or run into the PA system. As well the main recording PC with board, monitors, and the 21" LCD. Ideally the room would be premiced with basic instrument mics, a DI from the bass and keys, and room mics, for simple jam recording.

On the other side of the drums will be the guitar station. My old Thunderbass head and a Marshall 4x12 would be a killer stack. Maybe give him a tuner or something with a sign "insert guitar here!" As long as it sounded thick.

Next to that is the work bench/Chaos station. Here's where I have all tools and half finished stompboxes. Maybe a few of them work so give him a little mixer and he can plug in all the oscillators and noise boxes and send them off to the PA too, to annoy the guitar player.

Finally along the far wall opposite the kit is the couch and beer fridge. This is where the producer sits.

Add some ratty blankets to the walls, a narrow hallway with faux wood paneling, and maybe an old style hinged basement door for lifting the bass cab out of. You could back the van right up to it.

Also, blue carpet. Not sure why.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah...what's with the "blue carpet" thing......bass players don't care about decorator colours............leave that for the drummer.......they need something constructive to do....lol


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

my dream setup - living in an old schoolhouse or something like that......crazy high ceilings - a loft for the bedroom and maybe a loo....but the main floor would house oh - maybe about 1500 square feet of space - 3/4 of which would be dedicated to a jamspace....including a baby grand for my wife, a set of drums for whenever the urge strikes - and a ridiculous array of custom made guitars and amps hanging about and stacked up.....forget about soundproofing.....the other quarter of it would be the living / kitchen area.....in the midst of it all a big ol' fat stone fireplace

it'd have to be a little removed from urban life to avoid complaints from rock and roll hating neighbors


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. a fully equipped gym and a full-size swimming pool

2. a rehearsal/recording studio set up like a small theatre

3. a home theatre, with a stand up bar, for viewing live performance dvds

4. a fully equipped kitchen

5. no computers

thank you for asking!

-dh


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> shoretyus......that church gig sounds interesting....hopefully high ceilings....should have some chill down the spine type sounds happening........is it kosher to have a beer fridge in a church...lol


Remember that little problem that the Anglican church had with some naughty members at residential schools? My beer drinking buddies now own it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Head north.... need an agent's number ? kkjuw



lbrown1 said:


> my dream setup - living in an old schoolhouse or something like that......crazy high ceilings - a loft for the bedroom and maybe a loo....but the main floor would house oh - maybe about 1500 square feet of space - 3/4 of which would be dedicated to a jamspace....including a baby grand for my wife, a set of drums for whenever the urge strikes - and a ridiculous array of custom made guitars and amps hanging about and stacked up.....forget about soundproofing.....the other quarter of it would be the living / kitchen area.....in the midst of it all a big ol' fat stone fireplace
> 
> it'd have to be a little removed from urban life to avoid complaints from rock and roll hating neighbors


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Head north.... need an agent's number ? kkjuw


in 10 years when my youngest is done highschool - I'll be headin your way


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

checked out those property dudes......they're out of barrie.....and sell properties all over........forget their names...my free subscription ran out.....they had (or have) a property just east of Coe Hill that looked real interesting.......showed the missus where it was on the map and she said it was too far away........I guess she expects a deal just minutes north of where we are.............lol...........probably just as well........I drink too much where I am now.......course it probably wouldn't hurt a person to visit the local church every once in a while.........going to do some practising at my place on sunday's....that should shock the heck out of the sunday go to meetings horse and buggy mennonites that go past each week....lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Riff Wrath...Dignamland?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> checked out those property dudes......they're out of barrie.....and sell properties all over........forget their names...my free subscription ran out.....they had (or have) a property just east of Coe Hill that looked real interesting.......showed the missus where it was on the map and she said it was too far away........I guess she expects a deal just minutes north of where we are.............lol...........probably just as well........I drink too much where I am now.......course it probably wouldn't hurt a person to visit the local church every once in a while.........going to do some practising at my place on sunday's....that should shock the heck out of the sunday go to meetings horse and buggy mennonites that go past each week....lol


Coe hill, Apsley, Bancroft etc - nice country up there.....I very much miss going to the the parent's Cottage that was just a little outside Coe Hill


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

yes, Jim, I think so .........couldn't get the missus to agree with anything I liked so never properly investigated them as a company.......


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I already have my dream musical setup. :smile: Pictures here: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Playroom/


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I already have my dream musical setup. :smile: Pictures here: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Playroom/


it's missing the chord and scale poster


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm...since we're talking home studio I'll keep it to a semi-realistic situation. I could build a mansion in my dream, but I'm not a guy who's aiming to own a mansion so here's my home studio that'd fit in a house I'm likely to own at some point in the future.

I like the idea of lots of natural light. I'd want a wall in the live room and the back wall in the tracking room to be floor-to-ceiling windows. Curtains of course if I need "mood" or just want to track naked without exciting the neighbours.

In the tracking room I'd like it to be:


----- wall of window ----

(some area with chairs)
[desk with effects units]

(some area with chairs)
[mixing console, DAW screens]
----- wall and window into the live room---


I like an area where people can sit, take notes, listen critically. And I have visions of lots of outboard gear. So I'd combine those two together in a desk/outboard gear area there.

For DAW well -- I'd sure like to go ProToolsHD with a modest ICON console. It's home so I don't need lots of tracks. Lets say 32 to start. 

In the live room a small vocal booth that's dead, isolated works for me. And a side room with a piano in it that can also take amps if I want a little isolation for tracking a band live.

That's about where my brain starts to overload on the dream. 

I like the radiant heating Mooh planned. That's a good idea. Since this is home I won't add in things like a kitchenette and such -- I have all that stuff in a house by default.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> Coe hill, Apsley, Bancroft etc - nice country up there.....I very much miss going to the the parent's Cottage that was just a little outside Coe Hill


Thursday jam nights in Bancroft !!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I already have my dream musical setup. :smile: Pictures here: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Playroom/


This a vocal booth for ..... the vertically challenged? 


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Playroom/ClosetGuitars.jpg

Radiant infloor rocks I have it in two rooms...as soon as the teenagers haul a** I am moving in there. 
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/shoretyus/Img_0518.jpg


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Just about anything that doesn't remind me of all the jam halls/studio spaces of my youth. Not that my memories aren't reasonably fond, but waking up on a filthy carpet that was deemed unfit for the cottage or on stinky sofa propped up by empty cases of beer isn't as grand as it once was.:smile:


Shawn.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Huh... you need to game? Won't you be too busy making music?
> 
> I have an extra box of mojo left over from my last project ... going cheap 9kkhhd


Sometimes you have to take a break to be more productive in the long run.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

If I had this, I wouldnt need ennythin' else


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, cmon dude keep it PG

I don't mind seeing some bootay, but somebody might

P.S. there are women on this board ya know...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> it's missing the chord and scale poster


Over on the far right side you'll see a partial shot of a poster with a red guitar and it has the chord and scales on it. I probably should have taken a better picture of it. Here's the photo: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Playroom/?action=view&current=MainStudioShot2.jpg


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> This a vocal booth for ..... the vertically challenged?
> 
> 
> http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Playroom/ClosetGuitars.jpg


:smile: No, I was just showing some of the music books in the closet. BTW I did consider using the closet as a vocal booth but as you say, it is kind of small. I'll probably end up using a duvet hung up on the wall to reduce room reflections.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Just about anything that doesn't remind me of all the jam halls/studio spaces of my youth. Not that my memories aren't reasonably fond, but waking up on a filthy carpet that was deemed unfit for the cottage or on stinky sofa propped up by empty cases of beer isn't as grand as it once was.:smile:
> 
> 
> Shawn.


You know something? I was suppressing those memories. What I once thought was cool...geez...but...Diablo might be on to something.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> You know something? I was suppressing those memories. What I once thought was cool...geez...but...Diablo might be on to something.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Hmm .......think that there's a heartbreak song there?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Hmm .......think that there's a heartbreak song there?


Not stuff I'd post on the internet, LOL! But suffice it to say that a group of young men gigging sleazy dives, trolling for women, partying like the last days on earth...things happened...not sure how I survived...or how grew up.

Anyway, back to the subject at hand...Proper wiring in the walls, floors, ceilings is a huge benefit to good studio space. I hate tripping over the stuff all the time. Wiring for headphones, mics, hydro, instruments, etc., good ground too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

